
Sleep by Max Richter (iOS App) - njacobs5074
https://apps.apple.com/app/id1509084936
======
njacobs5074
I thought that this app is interesting in part because while it does provide
utility as background music, it is also a channel to help drive monetization
of the composer's music.

The app is free but it requires an existing Apple Music or Spotify account.

~~~
daspianist
Maker of app here. Thanks for posting! That's precisely one of the goals.

SLEEP is a massive musical landscape and there is so much to explore. I hope
this app will allow me to hear more of SLEEP while they meditate, focus or ...
sleep.

